# Does anyone have the Valley Harness (Fredericksburg OH)



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Congratulations on your new pony. I don't know anything about the harness you mentioned. Camptown is a great harness. I use smuckers harness I think it is reasonably priced although I saved for 5 years to get my new one (I bought used ones untill then). They come up on ebay occasionally, also check the american drivind society's classified section. there are always good harnesses on there,


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

The best place to buy a harness is from Celine at Carriage Driving essentials. She has all kinds. Carriage Driving Essentials
She is very knowledgeable and will steer you in the right direction. Plus she stands behind what she sells.


----------



## eliduc (Apr 5, 2010)

*harness*

Everything I have seen from Driving Essentials is pretty expensive. I bought a Comfy Fit harness from chimacumtack.com. The harness maker used to make all of the Camptown harness and it is basically supposed to be the same. It is a good quality biothane harness at a reasonable price. Janie is great to work with. If something doesn't fit they will fix it no charge. Their upgrades are very reasonable too. A deep vee leather lined breast collar in my 2010 catalogue is $150. That's about half of what some other makers advertise. To upgrade from a standard collar is only $20. A standard pony harness in this catalog is $615. I have had my horse harness for two years. It has seen a lot of hard use and has held up great.


----------

